# MBTI stereotypes for your type that annoy you:



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

Moss Icon said:


> I dislike the day-dreamy, care-free, fairy-in-the-woods Pollyanna stereotype of INFPs.
> 
> 
> Some of us are sullen, moody, angst-ridden, cynical individuals thanks very much!


As indicated by the black in your avatar and signature?


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

"Fe is fake." I like to have positive interactions with everyone. It's not my fault you interpreted it as us being best friends. :dry:


----------



## hardass mcstabs (Aug 6, 2013)

an exaggerated dr house


----------



## INFJAnimal (May 5, 2010)

Just because I'm an INFJ, don't take that as my being a push-over.

Age and treachery before youth and beauty. :laughing:


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Fern said:


> lol that's the *other *INFP stereotype  but in terms of stigma-bashing: you idealists are way _way _smarter than people give you credit for!! 0_0


Indeed it is :wink:

And thanks for the compliment! 



Rainbow said:


> As indicated by the black in your avatar and signature?



Haha, yes indeed. 

Of course it's just the alternative INFP stereotype, which I don't hate because it's partially true of me. I do identify with that side of the INFP coin more than the other. Well, the day-dreaming and the idealism I get, but the care-free whimsy is utterly alien to me. 

I guess we're all gonna hate the stereotypes we don't identify with cos it's like someone saying "you guys, this is you" and yet it's so _not _​us. No one likes being branded something they're not.


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

INFJAnimal said:


> Just because I'm an INFJ, don't take that as my being a push-over.
> 
> Age and treachery before youth and beauty. :laughing:


and youre the beauty?


----------



## BrownSugar (Sep 10, 2013)

In my experience...I find that INFJ's reserve the 'saintly' qualities they have primarily for the people that they love. I find INTJ's reserve their asshole demeanor for the people they don't love or give a crap about and ENTJs... well... whether they love you or not, you will be lucky to leave with the same MBTI you met them with. LOL...


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

I really could not give a baboon's festered asshole about building things.


----------



## Eddy Nigma (Sep 11, 2013)

INFJ males are meek and non-masculine.

Example that contradicts stereotype : Tupac Shakur.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

ESFP - the shallow, crazy-impulsive party animal who, unfortunately, due to "inferior intuition", does not have the mental or intellectual capacity to hold a conversation with another human-being, and therefore, is left to resort to drinking their whole body weight in booze, resulting in them drowning in a pool of their own piss and vomit. 

I especially love the whole, "Oh GAWD,I couldn't possibly be an ESFP. I'm just too friggin' deep and meaningful and misunderstood. This _must _mean I'm an ENFP!"

:dry:


----------



## GranChi (Jun 16, 2013)

INFPs are so intensely, stupidly emotional, we take everything really personally and are unable to communicate logically... no. Just no.


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I kinda hate the stereotype that all politicians are ENTJ's because politicians are scheming assholes. ENTJ's are EXCEEDINGLY rare IRL, and most politicians are not ENTJ's at all. And no, not everyone who is a stubborn jerk is an ENTJ. People who take everything fucking personally hate ENTJ's because ENTJ's challenge people's opinion and people are too defensive.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha.

That we don't have feelings.

That we have feelings.

Basically if you talk about us but aren't one of us. 

How we should act. How we should not act. Anything to do with the concept of "should" really. I'd rather you help me axe deontology to death.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Joking about the stereotypes wouldn't annoy me if there weren't threads that came up later with people saying all of the ESTP types they've met behave in whatever flavour of the week they have. All? Are you sure that you aren't just typing every person that behaves in a certain way as ESTP? ESTP come in a whole lot of flavours from what I can tell on the ESTP board. The similarities are in how we think but how we live life isn't all that similar.


----------



## BrownSugar (Sep 10, 2013)

I hate that they say all ENFPs are disorganized!! err um.. okay that one is true.
I meant that ENFPs have a hard time with criticism!! grrrrr!!! Oh wait.. that one is true too.

What I really mean to say is that I hate the stereotype that we just LOVEEE everybody. That one is for damn sure not true. If you prove to be an asshole after I've been nothing but nice to you, I will devise some plan where I destroy your life without you ever knowing it was me and carry the f* on. (probably with some help from an INTJ).. HA.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't know what kind of inaccurate stereotype _isn't _projected on ENTP at this point, so l'll just be minimal with any that l think are actually annoying.

Probably the idea that we're inherently damaged or malfunctioning like bratty children. l think it just lends to this idea of a horribly imbalanced ENTP in need of rescuing. l'm too old for that shit :tongue:

l think there is a bit of a gender divide there, but l would imagine a large number of ENTP men don't see themselves that way.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I dislike the stereotype that all ENTJs are super-villains hell bent on world domination. I prefer Mars, thank you very much.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

^
This!

We are not all *legit* Miss Cleos.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

The most inaccurate stereotype of INTPs is the belief that they constantly make enemies by being insensitive. That's balderdash. In person they strike me as peaceful, tactful, and willing to adapt to others for the sake of harmony. Sure, we may step in it every now in then, but it is NOT our goal in life to ruin your self-esteem.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Worst part is the part where INFJs must be some sort of emotionally stunted and complicated "mess".

Nu uh


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

ShadoWolf said:


> INTP being nerdy, well not that nerdy come on.


Not always, I had an INTP friend once who was a true boheme. He was using very specific figures of speech and metaphores that stuck with everyone who had known him. One characteristic that made him an INTP was acting very randomly, like when I handed him a picture that my high-school girlfriend gave me of her with some poems on the other side. He took the picture casually, sat down and stared at it like deciphering an enigma. He sat and watched it very closely with a hardcore pokerface for a minute, then stood up again and gave it back to me, again very casually, as if nothing had happened. I never knew what the hell was that all about...



raphaelnasc said:


> ISFJ - The most loyal type. C´mon... so all we do is follow everybody? People with our type can´t be leaders or do something by themselves? Socionics is much more accurate about types and subtypes


ISFJ can be very loyal out of types, but the loyalty of ISFJ's comes from the idea that a person is worth that. ISFJ often has quite high expectations for people, and ISFJ's way of solving that conflict is offering help or practical solutions for someone to maintain a certain extent of standards. For example, when the friend is dressing poorly and lacks proper hygene, ISFJ's way of helping is to invite them home and offer them to shower, or to go pool swimming with them, and giving some cool clothes for that friend's birthday. 

Whole different game is when that person is insulted by ISFJ's offering of help, or when it's a matter of principle to stay hobo, or a clear lack of will to follow the advice. That is what pisses ISFJ's off, and they become openly critical of you, not afraid to confront you about it. ISFJ can be endlessly loyal, but they want a person that respects himself/herself. ISFJ can live with some personality flaws in somebody, but what ISFJ truly abhors is self-depricating people who can't respect themselves and are hesistant to good help and advice.


----------



## Tanica (Sep 9, 2013)

That INFP's are irrational.

I'm so logical that I've wondered a few times whether I'm actually an INTP. I'm not (WAY too emotional/empathetic) but the way all INFP's are portrayed made me think that I couldn't be one and also be rational. I would almost say that critical thinking and rationality are two of my strongest personality traits. It's just that my emotional traits are slightly stronger.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

"ENTP's are shit at relationships. They will cheat on you."

I and other ENTP's I know wouldn't cheat on someone in a relationship.


----------



## Aoi Ame (Jun 9, 2013)

The stereotype that INTJ women are "Manly", "Cold" and "Too Smart":

- They loathe make-up, high heels and refuse to wear a dress.
- They rarely smile and resilient towards feeling hurt.
- They are too intelligent it turns me off (sincerely, men).


----------

